# Beryllium skiff #239



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Sounds good. You'll be a stronger person than me if you don't end up changing plans multiple times.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Look forward to seeing it come along! Any hints on the projects in mind? Those little personal touches are always so fun to watch.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

...kinda curious as to what your thinking is on using a basalt outer / carbon skin inner skin? ( not criticizing, just interested as to why )


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Well I picked up my carbon core today.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Pole Position said:


> ...kinda curious as to what your thinking is on using a basalt outer / carbon skin inner skin? ( not criticizing, just interested as to why )


 I like the impact strength on the basalt and am using the carbon to keep it light and stiff. I'm a big guy so I need it light to keep the draft shallow and well its a bit different and fun. 




Sublime said:


> Sounds good. You'll be a stronger person than me if you don't end up changing plans multiple times.


 I built the boat in my head hundreds of times to keep from going nuts in the hospital and then with hospice plus this was the agreed upon plan with my mom. (it might change but I doubt much.)



bryson said:


> Look forward to seeing it come along! Any hints on the projects in mind? Those little personal touches are always so fun to watch.


 working on a couple full custom things that I may intend on selling in the future but it all has to do with adding color where most don't and being different. I am gonna keep them in the bag for now till I am sure I can pull off the ideas.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Do what you want, but a heavier boat is better. It will ride much better. You would have to add a tremendous amount of weight to increase draft by an inch. Idk the numbers on that boat, but I'd say every 400-500 per inch of draft.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Any updates?


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Mike Haydon said:


> Any updates?


not really. I have the hull planked and am sanding it to fiberglass in the next week or two. Had a rough year, not long after I started this my mom was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer ( I started building it before I started this thread) and between helping care for her then her death and taking care of my dad who has been lost I just lost interest in even working on the skiff (dad and I tried to get motivated after her passing which is when I started this thread but depression over losing her messed me up pretty good. I spent a few months as a Shug shell really not caring about much of anything). My Wife convinced me to get back to work on it as a tribute to my mom's spirit so hopefully soon I will have some progress picture taken and promise to post them here.

also have decided to go simple and just basalt fabric the exterior and fiberglass the rest.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. God bless you and your Family.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

Lost my dad to cancer last Oct, it's rough. He taught me fishing, too.
Looking forward to seeing you do it as a tribute!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry for your losses bud prayers to your family


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Bro I am so sorry to hear about your mom amd depression can even truly hurt. Are you anywhere near tampa? I know I would be willing to throw in a day or two here and there and possibly a friend or too might want too.


----------

